# Control system remotely through GSM



## dakanat (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

Control system remotely through GSM
التحكم عن بعد من خلاص GSM​ 
هذا مشورع تخرجي وحاب منكم تساعدوني بالمصادر وكيف بنائه وتكلفته والوقت بيكفي لنهاية الصيف


----------



## علي الكندي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز ، هذا المشروع نفس مشروعي، الرجاء مخطبتي على بريدي الاكتروني التالي [email protected]


----------



## stihah (5 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخوانى طيب اشركونا معاكم جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng.mai.o (13 ديسمبر 2009)

علي الكندي قال:


> أخي العزيز ، هذا المشروع نفس مشروعي، الرجاء مخطبتي على بريدي الاكتروني التالي [email protected]


 


يا ريت يكون الموضوع للجميع و اولهم انا 

انا ايضا هذا مشروعى و احتاج مساعدة من سيادتكم


----------



## tcc (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا مثال على استخدام SMS في السيطرة
http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/smscontrol/smscontroller.htm


----------

